# AEP Fishing Trip



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Went on our annual fishing trip to AEP The first week of May and took my new camera with me and made a YouTube video of some of the action. Not a lot of big bass, mostly 2-3lbrs but we did get into some nice crappie and found some mushrooms close to camp. Crappies came on small jigs and gulp minnows, bass were caught mostly on fat robo worms.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just wondering did you guys catch a lot of bass? I think a couple buddies and I are going to go down next Sunday. Just wondering if they were biting good? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Just wondering did you guys catch a lot of bass? I think a couple buddies and I are going to go down next Sunday. Just wondering if they were biting good? Thanks in advance!


Three of us fished everyday and I’d say we caught 5-10 bass for every pond we fished with some bonus crappie. The crappie I caught were on a 3” gulp minnow nose hooked with a small hook. I Let it sink for at least 5 seconds before I started to retrieve and that’s when I would catch em. Good luck


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you again! We live almost 2 hours away so like to get an idea of what maybe to expect! No matter what we always enjoy our time down there just because of the beauty of the area!


FishThis said:


> Three of us fished everyday and I’d say we caught 5-10 bass for every pond we fished with some bonus crappie. The crappie I caught were on a 3” gulp minnow nose hooked with a small hook. I Let it sink for at least 5 seconds before I started to retrieve and that’s when I would catch em. Good luck


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Thank you again! We live almost 2 hours away so like to get an idea of what maybe to expect! No matter what we always enjoy our time down there just because of the beauty of the area!


How’d you guys do


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just got back about 15 minutes ago! Caught a couple 3 pounders, my buddy got a 6 pounder and we caught a bunch of smaller ones!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Just got back about 15 minutes ago! Caught a couple 3 pounders, my buddy got a 6 pounder and we caught a bunch of smaller ones!


Good work! What did you catch them on


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Missile baits shockwave. We always do well down there with them! I caught one almost seven pounds two years ago on the same bait! I try to use other baits but always go back to them!


----------

